# HyperX und Champion Athletic: RGB-reflektierende Gamer-Kleidung angekündigt



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *HyperX und Champion Athletic: RGB-reflektierende Gamer-Kleidung angekündigt*

						Die zu Kingston gehörende Firma HyperX hat gemeinsam mit dem Kleidungshersteller Champion Atheltic reflektierende Kleidungsstücke für Gamer vorgestellt. Das T-Shirt, der Kapuzenpullover und die Slipper sind ab dem 9. Juli in limitierter Auflage erhältlich. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *HyperX und Champion Athletic: RGB-reflektierende Gamer-Kleidung angekündigt*


----------



## Pat_ (6. Juli 2020)

Braucht man weil?


----------



## Cobar (6. Juli 2020)

Wenn ich mir also irgendwelche Pullover kaufe und da ein paar Reflektoren drauf klebe, dann kann ich sie als "RGB-reflektierende Gamer-Kleidung" zum dreifachen Preis verkaufen?
Ich muss mal kurz weg zu Takko und mich mit Pullovern eindecken... 
80$ für einen Pullover...


----------



## 4thVariety (6. Juli 2020)

Pat_ schrieb:


> Braucht man weil?



RGB Assiletten mehr Damage machen. Wusste schon Bruce Lee.


----------



## compisucher (6. Juli 2020)

Das ist so ein Punkt, an dem man merkt, dass wir in einer absoluten Wohlstandsgesellschaft leben.
Überteuertes Produkt ohne erkennbaren Mehrwert


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2020)

Och neee -- nix für mich. Ich brauche 9XL.


----------



## czk666 (6. Juli 2020)

Satire?


----------



## Nebulus07 (6. Juli 2020)

Wird es auch bald ein Gamer Kondom geben?


----------



## kero81 (6. Juli 2020)

Es wird halt alles bis zum letzten Fitzel ausgeschlachtet... Unglaublich.


----------



## ToZo1 (7. Juli 2020)

Einfach so'n Mist nicht kaufen und er verschwindet wieder in der Versenkung... und wenn nicht, kann man wenigstens stolz darauf sein, daß man nicht zu den Konsumzombies da draußen gehört, die solchen Mist kaufen. Und gut ist...


----------



## GreitZ (7. Juli 2020)

Cool, gibt es da!

HyperX &#8216;We&#8217;re All Gamers&#8217; T-Shirt - Numskull


----------

